# FINISHED!!!!!



## RJustice (May 28, 2008)

Here it is. I am finished and could not be happier.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Nice job, you should be proud ! LL


----------



## Gfish (Aug 31, 2009)

Ok, I give up is it a part for a gun or a marital aide???


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Is it a wooden prosthetic for a mule? :biggrin:

Beautifully grained peice of Black Walnut! Nice finish!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

That did come out great. Best railroad tie I ever seen LOL Post a pic installed on the Bow.

What finish did you end up going with, looks like a poly


----------



## RJustice (May 28, 2008)

Thanks. I did go with the poly finish. For people who don't know it is a handle for my bow. I believe the wood is rodesian teak. The story and pictures of its creation are on a thread callesd "Bow Handle".


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

Very nice. Bows have come a long way.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Came out just Beautiful.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Great job - turned out fine.


----------



## Gfish (Aug 31, 2009)

Ok, now that I see the whole thing together I still say it's a marital aide.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Great job!!!


----------

